

Give me a free trial, damn it - axx
http://codeisking.posterous.com/give-me-a-free-trial-damn-it

======
jbhelms
This may apply with OS X apps, but with iOS apps it doesn't make sense. For
$0.99 you have little to lose if you download my app and you hate it, but to
make a dumbed down free version that will entice you to buy my paid app I have
to redesign it. I have to think from a marketing perspective. What can I take
out to make it painful enough for you to buy? Do I put in a nag screen? Do I
put it on a timer? If I am going to do all that I might as well make the app
free and put in iAds.

~~~
axx
yeah, as you can see in the article, he's talking about the Mac App Store. For
iOS i can agree with your view. It is absolutely fine, to sell a $0.99 App
without any trial or free version. But for $9.99 or more, it is a pig in the
poke situation.

------
sunsu
Is it against app store policy to release a free app, then lock it down after
30 days (or some other time period) if they don't pay (purchase an in app
payment or subscription)? That is a traditional "free trial" approach, but I
don't think apple even let's you do it.

